# How to treat respiratory for pregnant doe



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

We have a possibly pregnant doe who is sneezing very regularly now. She is only 3 months and a gorgeous mouse, and we want to treat her

All our vet will give us for resp illness is Baytril, which we have tried on several mice and it didn't make a difference at all, infact it generally made things worse and most of the mice under treatment died quicker than those who weren't. In the end we culled everything that was left and started again after a few weeks, but the same thing is back :roll:

Anyway I'm wondering what if anything we could possibly treat this doe who may be pregnant with...or all the unwell mice, really, as the Baytril hasn't been good. What would you do? Have any of you used anything that made a positive difference? I've heard there may be hope for her litter if she is pregnant...

Thanks


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You could ask your vet for septrim and offer to sign a form that absolves the vet of any responsibility in case she should die from it (which she won't). I've treated respiratory infection with septrim much more effectively than with Baytril. Failing that, you could pick up some chesty cough medicine for children and give her a tiny bit of that a couple of times a day. I've also had success with this, but only with rats - but they're basically the same animal!

I've also found that a couple of simple remedies can sometimes help them feel more comfortable if not cure them. Like adding lemon, vicks or eucalyptus oil to a bowl of hot steamy water and placing it somewhere where she can breathe in the steam.

Hope she feels better soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

when my first ever pet mouse was poorly, i treated him with echinacia. i gave him a drop on a cheerio a few times a day for a week but after a few days he was already a lot better x id recommend echinacia over baytril anyday x the 1 i brought was childrens liquid echinacia from holland and barratt, u can also get ones that are flavoured if that makes it easier to give to ur mousey..just make sure its a kiddy 1 u get x


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Just remember the babies may appear healthy but could be carrying and spreading the disease to the rest of your mice. You may not be able to tell the mice are ill until they reach adulthood and start to sneeze.

After having had several outbreaks of resp disease and losing huge numbers of mice, I now remove any mouse with any signs of sneezing or rattling. I have kept a few all together in a large tank with no contact with my breeding mice, its a very odd illness and affects each mouse differently.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

sarah, can i ask u how uve used septrim..what strength did u use, is it in tablet or liquid form and how often did u give it x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It was a banana flavoured medicine, I think it's used for people too as a chesty antibiotic. I had a serious outbreak in my rattery and lost all my older rats, but the younger ones were saved by two doses of septrim every day for about two weeks. I forget what the dose was, this was back in summer 2007.

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've used Benadryl liquid syrup added to water bottles. It's pretty safe, and very hard to overdose with it. It can be given for as long as needed. Other than that, be sure to have the sick mousies where it's warn (75F). I've used broad spectrum antibiotics such as Septrim with limited success. Erythromycin has worked best of all I've tried.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

moustress said:


> I've used Benadryl liquid syrup added to water bottles. It's pretty safe, and very hard to overdose with it. It can be given for as long as needed. Other than that, be sure to have the sick mousies where it's warn (75F). I've used broad spectrum antibiotics such as Septrim with limited success. Erythromycin has worked best of all I've tried.


moustress for the benadryl and the erythromycin what dosage did u give, how and how often...?

am writing down everyones ideas of medicating mice in case in ever comes to the worst x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I add about a teaspoon of generic diphenhydramine syrup for every 4 oz. of water. You can give it with food too. I just find it easier to put it in the water. It does no harm to the other meeces if you keep the sniffly mousie with it's fellows. The syrup does make water bottle pretty gunky come cleaning time, but hey, you are probably like me and willing to do whatever needs to be done for your darlings.


----------

